# Beamworks timer/dimmer help



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyone out there have a Beamworks DA FSPEC on the newest timer/dimmer (white and blue button)? I can set time, i can set timer, but i cannot get the dimmer function to work. No instructions and what I found online is to hold the respective button for 3 seconds to get all 888's. All mine do is either turn on the light, or go into timer mode? Any idea what I am doing wrong? I tried a little shorter button hold and that is just lights on. 3 seconds turns lights on. more is timer mode?

Thanks!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

This add on timer module will allow you to program the on and off times for Mode 1 and Mode 2. Timer module can also power on and off manually.
Only works with pre-wired Beamswork, Green Element, and Odyssea fixtures.
NOT compatible with Beamswork ET series fixtures.
This listing is for 1 timer module. Certain fixtures may require two timer modules.
Press and hold both buttons to set the clock.
Press and hold the left button to set Mode 1.
Press and hold the right button to set Mode 2.
The first setting is to program the ON time. The second setting is to program the OFF time.


Not seeing a "dim" function 
Need this one:

https://www.amazon.com/BeamsWork-Timer-Aquarium-Single-Channel/dp/B084X4JKDM


----------



## moke (Jan 4, 2020)

jk is correct. there is no dimmer on the timer you are using. if you want a dimmer, get the one he linked to. works fine, but the ramp up/down does not work if you have more than 2 settings (see review by hl). i've experienced it myself. it will ramp up to the first setting you enter, but going from that to the next level will not ramp up. eg 10am @ 50% (ramps up). 12pm @75 does not ramp up. 2pm @ 50% does not ramp down. 5pm @ 0% ramps down.


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

This timer/dimmer has 8 events and works with the Beamswork DA FSPEC. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M89N8MH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You will need this adapter:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N812NKL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You can see it, in action, here:


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Beamswork has a dual channel ramp timer , but I can only find it on the bay right now . I use a Nicrew that is a ramp timer and dimmer , but only single channel . I am happy with it cause I never use the blue after lights out...lol


----------



## moke (Jan 4, 2020)

Deanna said:


> This timer/dimmer has 8 events and works with the Beamswork DA FSPEC.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M89N8MH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


the beamswork rise/dim/timer provides an automatic (either 15 or 30min) ramp up/down events. don't need to program each individual time/power level unless you want multiple (up to 6) ramp up/down periods (for example having a midday burst). however, the automatic mode only applies to the initial ramp up and the last ramp down; otherwise, it's like the linked model, where the power levels change immediately, as i was trying to explain in my post. it includes an adaptor, but it's not needed with the da fspec. automatic up/down is noticeable but fairly smooth.


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

FWIW I'm using the Beamswork DA FSPEC with their inline rise-dim timer. Other than not being able to control the blue channel separately it works fine. I have it on my 40B and will eventually replace the lights on my 75g with them.



Deanna said:


> This timer/dimmer has 8 events and works with the Beamswork DA FSPEC.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M89N8MH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Thanks

I have the Beamswork rise-dim timer on my 40B. When I upgrade my 75g I may go with this. For a few bucks more I get 2 more steps and a gradual ramping.


----------



## CommonCurt (May 21, 2020)

Deanna said:


> This timer/dimmer has 8 events and works with the Beamswork DA FSPEC.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M89N8MH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


I might try this out. Thanks


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I found the proper one and returned previous and ordered new. Thanks!


----------



## mourip (Mar 15, 2020)

Deanna said:


> This timer/dimmer has 8 events and works with the Beamswork DA FSPEC.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M89N8MH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


I am using this timer on my Twinstar light and it works great.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

butchblack said:


> FWIW I'm using the Beamswork DA FSPEC with their inline rise-dim timer. Other than not being able to control the blue channel separately it works fine. I have it on my 40B and will eventually replace the lights on my 75g with them.
> 
> butchblack I just got a Beamswork dim rise timer and I can't get it to ramp correctly . I know I am not stupid , I just don't seem to understand the instructions . Would you be so kind as to explain to me how to program it to come on in the am and go off in the pm ramping each time ? Thanks ,
> Ken


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

Leeatl said:


> butchblack said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW I'm using the Beamswork DA FSPEC with their inline rise-dim timer. Other than not being able to control the blue channel separately it works fine. I have it on my 40B and will eventually replace the lights on my 75g with them.
> ...


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

butchblack said:


> Leeatl said:
> 
> 
> > When you say ramp correctly, what are you trying to do? If you're setting multiple times, it will only ramp up when turning on and ramp down when shutting off. All the other changes in between do not ramp, the intensity just changes. The way the instructions are written suggests that the intensity should gradually change with all of the changes.
> ...


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

Leeatl said:


> butchblack said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for getting back to me . I know it won't ramp on every setting . I just want it to ramp up at 10:45 am and then ramp down and off at 7:00 pm . I set it for S1 10:45 L-90 and S2 19:00 L-0 . I didn't see what it did last night , but this morning it just popped on at 10:45 . I cleared and reset it today and tonight it did ramp down and off at 19:00 . The instructions are not very detailed and I wasn't sure if I could just use the first 2 slots or if I needed to turn on with S1 and turn off with S6 and leave the in between ones blank . Beamswork makes some good stuff , but their instrucs are lacking , to me anyway .
> ...


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Yea I am in P2 for 15 min ramp and I did it the way you say , so maybe it will be ok tomorrow morning . I just thought I was missing something in the instucs , but looks like I had it figured out . Thanks for all the help . Is that you on the FB group Aquarium Group Support ? I just saw a post and wondered . Again thanks for the help .


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes, I post in that forum also. Mostly advice although I occasionally share something that I'm doing.


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

Leeatl said:


> Yea I am in P2 for 15 min ramp and I did it the way you say , so maybe it will be ok tomorrow morning . I just thought I was missing something in the instucs , but looks like I had it figured out . Thanks for all the help . Is that you on the FB group Aquarium Group Support ? I just saw a post and wondered . Again thanks for the help .


Did it work out for you?


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes it is working fine now . Don't know why it decided to start working . Thanks again for the help .


----------



## thadius65 (Sep 15, 2006)

Great information! Question about the dual channel rise device. Are you able to include both day and night in the programming for full sun and moon transition?


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

thadius65 said:


> Great information! Question about the dual channel rise device. Are you able to include both day and night in the programming for full sun and moon transition?


I am using the single channel timer, but if I remember correctly you can not.


----------

